# Stick in the eye



## Bermie (Sep 17, 2006)

I didn't think I needed glasses as well as my visor, but I was wrong!
I was lucky to get away with a minor abrasion and told to take a day off, lucky today was Sunday.
A small springy twig flipped up under my visor and 'wham' straight in the eyeball. OW , ow , ow. 
Lesson learned, I will now wear those sporty orange Stihl glasses.

PPE - Protection Prevents Emergencies

(a bit embrassing when the ER doc remembers me as the person who works with trees and weren't you in here recently? Ya, for the BIG palm thorn)


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry about the eye, Bermie. 
I am a landscaper and in my weed wacking days I got hit in the eyes a lot. Pieces of grass or weeds but the worst is a small bits of cobble stone. The stuff they make blacktop with. The distinctive pop and then the pain in the eyeball. I am so lucky I haven't blinded myself. 
Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 17, 2006)

Adrpk said:


> Sorry about the eye, Bermie.
> I am a landscaper and in my weed wacking days I got hit in the eyes a lot. Pieces of grass or weeds but the worst is a small bits of cobble stone. The stuff they make blacktop with. The distinctive pop and then the pain in the eyeball. I am so lucky I haven't blinded myself.
> Good luck with the recovery.


Yeah, if you cut with the side of the arc traveling away from you on the weedeater, that won't happen. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am the proud owner of 1 1/2 eyes due to stupidity. Not wearing safety glasses. Simple job of starting a nail in a 2x, mistrike and 16 penny in the eye..well it was spinning as it went by and cut the eye. Artificial lens, 50% vision. 

WEAR THEM GLASSES!!

Harry K


----------



## Bermie (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea I used to do lots of weedwhacking too, rarely without glasses though, even if it was just my shades. What a story Turnkey, thanks for sharing it.
I consider this a last warning, glasses from now on!


----------

